# myrtle burl table



## davduckman2010 (Oct 30, 2012)

started sanding the myrtle burl table top for my daughter in law for christmas and wow its stunning . should be done in time i hope she will love this thing thanks dean. your crotch wood shipped today should be there soon . duck


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 30, 2012)

Fantastic piece of burl my friend, it will make a stunning table !! I wish I had it and you had a feather in your ear and we would both be tickled ****-less


----------



## DKMD (Oct 30, 2012)

She's gonna flip! That piece was made for a table top... I hope you'll show it again when it's all finished!


----------



## DomInick (Oct 30, 2012)

I agree, that's gorgeous. What's your plans for the base of that? Can't wait to see.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 30, 2012)

DomInick said:


> I agree, that's gorgeous. What's your plans for the base of that? Can't wait to see.



not sur yet maybe some square stock of ambrosia i have i got too think about it. duck


----------



## DomInick (Oct 30, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> not sur yet maybe some square stock of ambrosia i have i got too think about it. duck



How about a tree stump? Something like this

[attachment=12918]


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 30, 2012)

now that would look good how big is that? duck


----------



## DomInick (Oct 30, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> now that would look good how big is that? duck



It's about 10" in diameter on the top and at the base around the roots is roughly 2'. The hight is at about 3' but it would be cut for end table height. This one is in the making, it's been drying for about 4-5 years. Not sure of the species though. Lot of work cleaning this up though. 

[attachment=12919]



[attachment=12920]



[attachment=12921]


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 30, 2012)

DomInick said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > now that would look good how big is that? duck
> ...



yea i know i striped out a few big stumps a lot of work for sure .


----------

